# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  KENEKSI Liberty: свобода без границ!

## Labs

Владельцев современных гаджетов сложно чем-то удивить. Ни объем памяти, ни емкостный аккумулятор, ни даже широкое разрешение экрана уже не вызывают бурю восторга. Что же можно предложить человеку, имеющему в своем смартфоне все? 

Этой осенью белорусский рынок мультимедийных устройств взорвала новинка от бренда KENEKSI – самый «свободный» смартфон KENEKSI Liberty. Его миссия – обеспечение максимальной свободы во всем: от выбора программного обеспечения для операционной системы Android, до долгих разговоров без подзарядки. 

Смартфон поддерживает одновременную работу сразу двух SIM-карт и оснащен мощнейшим восьмиядерным процессором с тактовой частотой 1700 MHz. Он обеспечивает четкую работу даже в условиях многозадачности. Размер экрана по диагонали составляет 5 дюймов, разрешение – HD 720x1280. За счет этих показателей изображение на экране получается четким, ярким и реалистичным. В гаджете предусмотрена встроенная память объемом 8 ГБ. При желании ее можно расширить, установив карту microSD до 32 Гб. Разрешение основной камеры 8 Мп, фронтальной – 2 Мп, так что владелец умного гаджета Liberty сможет запечатлеть все самые важные события без потери качества. В условиях плохой освещенности на помощь придет вспышка, а автофокус позволит максимально детализировать фотографию.

Название Liberty говорит само за себя. Смартфон позволит с легкостью выполнять все задачи, находясь в любой точке мира: редактировать презентации в пустыне Каракум, составлять рабочие таблицы на берегу Гранд Каньона и вести деловую переписку, осваивая сёрфинг на Бали.

KENEKSI не ставит границ, он их разрушает! Ощутите вкус свободы вместе с новым смартфоном KENEKSI Liberty. 

Рекомендованная розничная цена устройства составляет 2 598 000 белорусских рублей.

----------

